# Wood Firmwares v1.18



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.18*
Update



Yellow Wood Goblin has released an update to the Wood Firmwares. This release provides the long await option for using .SAV (instead of .NDS.SAV) as the save file extension. Please be sure to read the important information below and then check out the change log for more on this release.



			
				Important Information said:
			
		

> Since v1.17, there is a Wood R4i Gold firmware released by the R4iDSN team. This firmware is produced in close cooperation between me and the R4iDSN team, it gets the same support from me as do my other firmwares.
> 
> *Caution*: The Wood R4i Gold firmware is only for the R4i Gold made by R4iDS.cn and sold by ShopTemp.com. Other R4i Gold cards, due to different hardware, can not use the Wood R4i Gold firmware (including the R4i Gold v2, etc)
> 
> ...






Wood R4 v1.18 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.18 Download 



Wood v1.18 R4i Gold



Wood R.P.G. v1.18 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

YES OH YES! FINALLY!


----------



## titen96 (Nov 29, 2010)

YES, also no story?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome! This update really just ranked the R4 up there!


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 29, 2010)

SWEEET!

Thanks YWG. Before anyone else as usual.


----------



## NDStemp (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey, YWG. I'm seriously going to go gay for you. LOL.
YWG is the best.


----------



## NoOneDies (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this goblin can slay a dragon with ease. 

Long live YWG.


----------



## szajba7 (Nov 29, 2010)

YESSSSS, 999 - here I come, THX !


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 29, 2010)

Just curious has any other flash cart maker contacted YWG yet? 

Thanks for the update to WOOD YWG and Another World for posting it.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 29, 2010)

HELL YEAH! Thanks a lot for this update, YWG.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally, the choice of .sav has been added, along with a child-safe mode, and fixes for games like the new Golden Sun.

YWG, you're a credit to GBATemp and the flashcart scene.

Also, it's happened, the big 1.18. Let's hope YWG will go beyond that.


----------



## jerbz (Nov 29, 2010)

This cannot be said enough YWG great job as usual


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> SWEEET!
> 
> Thanks YWG. Before anyone else as usual.



...Like who?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 29, 2010)

If anyone can get this to boot on an Acekard 2i(because mine can't run GS due to card problems) you're my hero lolz


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait.. so we'll have AKAIO on R4 cards AND Acekard?


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


Is that actually true? The idea of AKAIO being a multi-platform firmware is great.

First you read it, it actually sounds like a joke because of the 1.18 deal.


----------



## titen96 (Nov 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be a joke


----------



## redact (Nov 29, 2010)

titen2218 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?
what possible downside is there to akaio and wood merging?


----------



## LukasXXX (Nov 29, 2010)

Man 
i want to play golden sun 
but my R4 is R4 III Upgrade


----------



## titen96 (Nov 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> titen2218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im used to the name Wood r4


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world




Woah, what  a bombshell that just was!


----------



## lolzed (Nov 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> titen2218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKAIO will become R4AKAIO


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats why you want it to be untrue? Wow dude.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> what possible downside is there to akaio and wood merging?


Well, actually Normatt's methods give us less frequent updates, he prefers to do larger releases rather than compatibility fixes, which YWG usually works on.

And at the end of the day, that's mostly just what everyone wants out of firmware updates, just compatibility fixes.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.


Whoa, I don't even know what to say...but it sounds awesome.


----------



## titen96 (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm fine if it's true but i'll miss that name if it actually happens


----------



## Crass (Nov 29, 2010)

R4 FTW


----------



## LukasXXX (Nov 29, 2010)

Somebody have xenon waio site?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2010)

*sigh*
Why can't all flash carts team be as fast and devoted as YWG.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world




man this is the best news of the day..


----------



## WildArms (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the update team!


----------



## Emu (Nov 29, 2010)

Again thanks to YWG and Another World for this release, the work you do is highly appreciated!


----------



## viking3 (Nov 29, 2010)

YWG & Another World, you're my idols!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you very much 4 your efforts!!!


----------



## Akotan (Nov 29, 2010)

All hail the almight Goblin!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


My head just exploded with this news


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder when the next akaio will be out??


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

Shocking!

Will Akaio R4iDSN get AP Bypass just like Oldschool Akaio?


----------



## cloudlinkin (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers YWG and Another World.


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Nov 29, 2010)

this made my day


----------



## pilladoll (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update!!!!!


----------



## cotyboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you very much YWG and Another World for the update


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


Here hoping for more flash cart compatibility with AKAIO in the future.  I want to see my R4i RTS work with it (hell, I would even use it on my CycloDS).


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

brb, jizzing in my pants I'm off to play Golden fucking Sun.

No but seriously, awesome update, etc.


----------



## ecko (Nov 29, 2010)

sweet! not a moment too late
time to play some golden sun


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 29, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Shocking!
> 
> Will Akaio R4iDSN get AP Bypass just like Oldschool Akaio?



Not possible with the R4 Hardware.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


Whaaaaaat!?


----------



## Arch Feline (Nov 29, 2010)

Excellent!!!

I love the goblin pic even more than your software.


----------



## xavii123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Then This Wood Is The Last And It Will Be AKAIO For R4 the same that AK2 Uses?


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I wonder when the next akaio will be out??



in about 8 hours all questions will be answered.

-another world


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Woops, missed a few pages...
Hmm~ so Wood's becoming part of AKAIO eh? That's good.


----------



## TransformersFan (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so what do i do once I download this update? Where do I put it in my card?


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF! This is awesome!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best day ever!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really know how to cock-tease us all don't you?


----------



## gameandmatch (Nov 29, 2010)

let the good times roll!


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 29, 2010)

They should hold a mock press conference.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Hmm~ so Wood's becoming part of AKAIO eh? That's good.



or is akaio going to be part of wood? its all very confusing, isn't it! it must be the curse of the v1.18 release.

-another world


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4iDSN is a R4-Ultra-Clone. Yes, it would be possible with the hardware.


----------



## lolzed (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already said that Wood will be dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways good news for R4 guys...


----------



## ryanful (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the wood.

Is it Thanksgiving again? I'm already thankful.


----------



## Umbra (Nov 29, 2010)

Just in time!

Thanks!


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



?


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, now I just have to wait for R4ids.cn to catch up 
love the .sav change, but I just finished changing my sav to .nds.sav..now I have to change them back so it'll be easier to swap saves between all my flash carts

anyways, where is your iSmart MM review??


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 29, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here I thought it was a DSTT clone, as opposed to a clone of a clone. >.> Sheesh.


----------



## bnjzjbmu (Nov 29, 2010)

Unfortunately WAIO 1.18 will never come (r4 clones)



Spoiler



We miss you Xenon++


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

To tell the truth, I'm still unsure if Another World made this up for the 1.18 release of Wood.

1.18 was the last R4DS release... 

But my mouth is closed, I said nothing - - - - -


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Nov 29, 2010)

When I saw this thread, _I_ got Wood.


----------



## EXTER (Nov 29, 2010)

What version must I use on the R4i Gold (r4ids.cn)?


----------



## shri1026 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update. 16 days wait paid off.


----------



## redact (Nov 29, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he also said that wood rpg would be renamed though


----------



## Hakoda (Nov 29, 2010)

My uncle had gotten his kid a DSi for his birthday in early November. I asked him which flashcard he bought to replace the M3 Simply for his old DSL. They never understood that that card sucks without Wood support (which they never use) lol. Anyways he said R4i and I'm just like *facepalm*. Until I got home I realized that YWG creates a Wood version for it. I have to remember to tell him that. 

Very jealous, an AKAIO release would be nice but nonetheless, congratz you R4 owners.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

EXTER said:
			
		

> What version must I use on the R4i Gold (r4ids.cn)?



yep, only the r4i gold from* r4ids.cn *will work with wood


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> anyways, where is your iSmart MM review??



this is a off-topic for this thread. its a joint review with one of the ez flash guru's who is also a gbatemp staff member. it isn't something we are rushing into. there is almost as much to test as there was for the scds2, and that review still isn't finished. i was in the middle of an r4i gold review when we had a server error and my work was lost. so right now its kind of like... which direction do i go in. the ismart mm review will be completed, and i hope in the next few weeks.

-another world


----------



## EXTER (Nov 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> EXTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried using the R4 and R4iDSN versions, and they both freeze with "loading" at the top screen.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> titen2218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wood is opensource, AKAIO is closed -- One of those has to change and I doubt it's going to be AKAIO.
Wood has favorites, AKAIO forums ban users asking for them.
Wood has taken user suggestions, AKAIO forums have banned users for suggestions.
Wood has "SD:/" for the staring path, AKAIO has "MicroSD:/" -- Petty, yes. but it takes up quite a bit of the 'address' bar'.

If I cared to I could probably come up with more than just whats off the top of my head.


I'd love to see Wood running on my AK2i, and AKAIO on my R4... but I'm kind of uneasy about a merger.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 29, 2010)

If I had to say anything, this is a beastly nice release. Awesome job YWG (now I can put safemode on my little brother's DS).


----------



## princeEyeless (Nov 29, 2010)

your the best YWG..thanks


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 29, 2010)

well if Normatt can work on system issues and some game compatibility and YWG can work on just game compatibility maybe there will be updates like

YWG x.x.(x= YWG game compatibility)
Normat x.(x= system menu enhancements and bug issues)

basically YWG would give beta releases for AP and normatt would give full fledged system updates with AP fixes


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

EXTER said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need the file compiled by the r4i gold team. ywg's official releases do not supported the card, he is only supporting the r4i gold team by providing help and allowing them to release their port. r4i gold.cn team has not yet made a build with the 1.18 fixes.

http://filetrip.net/f22821-Wood-R4-for-R4i...DS%29-1-17.html

-another world


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

Something got borked.
Anyway.....


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

As an Akaio fan, I'd be angry as well if I should use "Wood AK" from now on.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

maybe gelu will rise from the dead and take over wood, then revert it back to his changes and just support the rpg!

-another world


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> EXTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have mentioned the 2 carts are different (r4idsn and r4ids.cn) they each use different version of wood


----------



## blahkamehameha (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, I opened the globalsettings.ini file, and saw nothing about safe mode.

Has it already been removed?


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> maybe gelu will rise from the dead and take over wood, then revert it back to his changes and just support the rpg!
> 
> -another world



Actually I'm a bit angry now that Acekard never released an Acekard R.P.G.i

Hey, Team Acekard! Even Team Cyclops is making an "i" version now!

Where's our R.P.G.i ?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Ok, I opened the globalsettings.ini file, and saw nothing about safe mode.
> 
> Has it already been removed?
> It's not removed...
> ...


----------



## blahkamehameha (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so I haven't put Wood 1.18 on my R4 yet. So you're saying Safe Mode will be disabled once I do load the R4 card, that's what I want.


----------



## wdowell84 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have an R4 SDHC and an M3DS Real would any of those work with wood?  I used m3 ninetail before, but it's not being updated anymore so I'm stuck at 1.16 on that.  Any other options for Golden Sun right now? (besides buying a new card?)


----------



## Rfire (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you YWG for this final update to Wood. I never expected I'd be playing Golden Sun today. Also IMO the news that AKAIO will be compatible with R4 is even better news. To bring as many of these cards as we can under one umbrella will make things easier.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice. But all you have to do is rename the ".nds.sav" to ".sav" to convert it right?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

wdowell84 said:
			
		

> I have an R4 SDHC and an M3DS Real would any of those work with wood?  I used m3 ninetail before, but it's not being updated anymore so I'm stuck at 1.16 on that.  Any other options for Golden Sun right now? (besides buying a new card?)No wood.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(RoboticBuddy @ Nov 29 2010, 12:44 AM) Nice. But all you have to do is rename the ".nds.sav" to ".sav" to convert it right?


Yes, but...
1). If you have a bunch of saves, it's annoying to rename them all by hand.
2). By default, Windows hides extensions. This can cause problem with renaming files and keeping the old extension.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 29, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how do I change that default setting?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Open My Computer or any folder. Windows Vista/7 press Alt to bring up the Menu Bar.
Tools -> Folder Options -> View -> Untick 'Hide extensions for known file types'.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the release, as usual.
BUT (yes there's a but) I have a question, This means, as of now Akaio will be the new wood firmware? So it will support my original R4 or do I need to get an Ak2i??


----------



## The Viztard (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks yet again YWG!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But this merger thing with AKAIO...although it sounds great and stuff...idk... :/
I love your lightning fast compatibility and core fixes... And also your openness to the community...
I just hope all this doesn't change too much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That aside, thanks again! 

Cheers!


----------



## .Chris (Nov 29, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. now go to rename a whole lotta game saves...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 29, 2010)

look at the list of games mentioned there... none of them unknown, nice work


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 29, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given that Another World is saying this just as Wood hit 1.18, the version R4's official support died, I think he's twisting our thumbs. If it is true and what you said about Wood and AKAIO is right, I'm just as uneasy as you are about this merge as well. No user suggestions? That's kind of lame really...


----------



## xavii123 (Nov 29, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, Its A Joke. Don't Believe This Merge of Wood And Akaio


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder what Another World meant by 8 hours, earlier in the thread, maybe an AKAIO release? some sort of statement by Normatt or YWG? I'm curious


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 29, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get us wrong we do take user suggestions but some people post stupid ass suggestions like make it make toast and those users get banned.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

costello and myself have just expressed interest in purchasing an unreleased version of akaio and wood firmware merge. we are also considering a project to take wood to 1.19 on a homebrew only flash kit by partnering up with normmatt and wintermute. the same two who toyed with the idea when the hb menu was released.

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Don't get us wrong we do take user suggestions but some people post stupid ass suggestions like make it make toast and those users get banned.



I guess that's understandable. What about the people who suggest something, that's already been suggested, what do you guys do with those members? Anything? Or just close the topics?


----------



## shayminSKY (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


Wait so AKAIO will soon work on the original r4's? When theres an update, it'll be on the gbatemp home site as usual, right? So it will be updated as much as wood is now, just with a different name? cuz if they stop wood (Which will now be known as akaio r4 or summin) commin out for the originals i'm gonna blow! THANX U ARE THE GREATEST LEGEND, YWG!!!!! Anyway, is the xxxx release of gsD the same as robot killers? Becuz the original r4 was once dead. then ywg revived it. I cannot watch it go again. plz! i dont care wat ya call it, r4akaio or woodakaio, just never ever stop bringing out updates forthe original r4. ILOVE U WOOD GOBLIN!


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 29, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Don't get us wrong we do take user suggestions but some people post stupid ass suggestions like make it make toast and those users get banned.



Geez, people actually makes stupid suggestion like that? What are they, trolls or something?

Anyway, that's completely understandable. If this project comes to fruition then I hope you guys the best of luck.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

get on mirc, join the gbatemp irc network and then type:

//say $chr(65) $+ $chr(112) $+ $chr(114) $+ $chr(105) $+ $chr(108) $chr(49) $+ $chr(115) $+ $chr(116)

-another world


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Don't get us wrong we do take user suggestions but some people post stupid ass suggestions like make it make toast and those users get banned.


Stupid ass suggestions... like favorites?
The one who asked for that wasn't banned (as far as I know) but he was rather harshly gone off on by FawkYewRTFM and who said that they (meaning the AKAIO team I would have to guess) were not going to help you pirate.

The two really don't have anything to do with eachother.
Moonshell has favorites (up to 5 NDS in \moonshl2\launch), Wood has favorites, hell AKAIO already has _A_ favorite.



Also I think that, based on the level of trolling, Another Worlds account has been hacked by Smiths.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

favorites in akaio would be hard to implement, based on an old conversation i'm thinking about that i had with normmatt. it isn't coded the same way and would require some major rewrites to make it happen. i'd love favorites to be added to akaio myself, along with the ability to rename, tick 'on' the hidden file attribute, a better text reader, a gba cheat engine, and some other useful ideas i've had over the years =P.

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Who's smiths?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Who's smiths?


Your smiths.
http://gbatemp.net/u10318-smiths


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 29, 2010)

any ideas how i get this working on M3??


----------



## rein123 (Nov 29, 2010)

tq for the update YWG, now i can play 999 without freezing X3


----------



## dib (Nov 29, 2010)

So if support of non-RPG cards is finally being dropped, can we see a save state function implemented?  It has been possible for years but there is always some excuse why nobody wants to add it for the Acekards.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

he is dropping support? must be the curse of the v1.18 r4 firmware release!

-another world


----------



## redact (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> get on mirc, join the gbatemp irc network and then type:
> 
> //say $chr(65) $+ $chr(112) $+ $chr(114) $+ $chr(105) $+ $chr(108) $chr(49) $+ $chr(115) $+ $chr(116)
> 
> -another world



funny you should say that because i tried typing //say $chr(66) $+ $chr(97) $+ $chr(119) $+ $chr(108) $+ $chr(122) and got the same outcome...


----------



## dib (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> he is dropping support? must be the curse of the v1.18 r4 firmware release!
> 
> -another world


Didn't you just say that AIO is picking them up and Wood will be an exclusively RPG firmware?


----------



## marcus69 (Nov 29, 2010)

YWG I love you xD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm so confused on what the hell is happening.


----------



## BjBerg (Nov 29, 2010)

Where can i find the donate button?! i won 10 EUR yesterday and want to give it to YWG


----------



## Rayster (Nov 29, 2010)

OMG it's finally here! Thanks YWG and Another World!

Now it's time to go to the gaming world XD


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

the curse of the 1.18 firmware!! all truths shall be told!

-another world


----------



## Ryufushichou (Nov 29, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When i typed it i got: April 1st.


----------



## DaMummy (Nov 29, 2010)

heres a random little question, i guess akaio used 8k save state for new super mario, but wood rpg uses 512k for new super mario, how do i convert my 8k save file so i can use it on wood rpg?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> the curse of the 1.18 firmware!! all truths shall be told!
> 
> -another world



I'd say "alright" but this is making no sense. April Fools day, and all that crap. Whatever, I aint asking questions. I'll let it play out and check back from time to time.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally the R4i-Gold is a great card!


----------



## unz (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I'm intrigued... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...anyway, it's about time I thanked YWG for keepin' my RPG alive. Cheers mang, you do great work.


----------



## kyrael (Nov 29, 2010)

no wood 1.19...
this means no fast updates for m3real anymore
bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loved wood ever since ninetail came along


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had fun. 

-another world


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(ok, maybe not)
OMG YWG is going to abandon us FOREVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(forget him, he seems to have lost his sense of humor)


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

i keep telling them its the curse of the 1.18 firmware. what did they expect?

-another world


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

kyrael said:
			
		

> no wood 1.19...
> this means no fast updates for m3real anymore
> bummer
> 
> ...


Noone has said that 1.18 is the wood.
The original R4 firmware ended at 1.18 and people are just trying to scare people


----------



## miigo (Nov 29, 2010)

wood 118 vs orginal r4 118. i think it safe say wood 118 is ledgend


----------



## Coconut (Nov 29, 2010)

Niiiceeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I can play 999, and I'm also gonna try Golden Sun =)

Thank you!


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 29, 2010)

Eh it's fun while it lasted.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i had fun.
> 
> -another world








Had me worried.


----------



## ilovewendy (Nov 29, 2010)

zzz


----------



## dogfood (Nov 29, 2010)

many thanks YWG


----------



## runaway5 (Nov 29, 2010)

I updated my original R4 and other games work fine but Golden Sun DS which is supposed to work on 1.18 isn't working. I deleted the entire _rpg folder and added the new one from woodRPG 1.18, but I still get a black screen after the game boots.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Nov 29, 2010)

AWESOME
thanks yellow goblin !


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 29, 2010)

runaway5 said:
			
		

> I updated my original R4 and other games work fine but Golden Sun DS which is supposed to work on 1.18 isn't working. I deleted the entire _rpg folder and added the new one from woodRPG 1.18, but I still get a black screen after the game boots.


You sure it isn't patched or has that intro thing? You need to get a clean rom (as in it wasn't patched or coded to have intro) for it to work properly. Having patched or intro given game on Wood R4 sometimes causes problems. And no, don't ask where you could find a clean rom as it's illegal (GBAtemp rules, respect it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Oh and be sure to replace the _DS_MENU.DAT as well; this is the thing that runs Wood R4, got it memorized?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the Update YWG. '.SAV YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world




i dont understand very well..... wood is over forever or its just be renamed to AKRPG..... due the fact wich AKAIO will support R4 and stuff..... can we use the AKRPG on R4 normally???


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

Wood R4 will be merged with AKAIO, as to my understanding of AW's post.


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

well.... if will be merged... AKAIO will works on R4..... it is?

so.... we... the r4 users dont need be worry?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world


Wait you meen FULL AKAIO.
Which would make the R4DS and R4i Gold and R4iDSN with all features as AKAIO un Acekard2i?
That would be awesome!


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

its the curse of the v1.18 r4 firmware. everything good must come to an end!

-another world


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> its the curse of the v1.18 r4 firmware. everything good must come to an end!
> 
> -another world


Will AKAIO on the R4 make the R4s as good as acekard?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

No :'(
I'm gonna start to cry in corner


----------



## signz (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait... What?!
Wood and AKAIO merged?
AKAIO for R4?

Wow...


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Will AKAIO on the R4 make the R4s as good as acekard?



You can't have everything!


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Will AKAIO on the R4 make the R4s as good as acekard?
> 
> it will add real time save, in-game guide, and slow-motion. also a slot-1 gba emu is being looked at, although it only runs at 1 fps. the mp3 player is pretty crappy so far, it only plays. hopefully it can be updated before the release.



-another world


----------



## void03 (Nov 29, 2010)

So.. what is true and what is not true?
It's too confusing!


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> its the curse of the v1.18 r4 firmware. everything good must come to an end!
> 
> -another world




yes yes..... come to an end.... but you said wich AKAIO will support R4.... so this new AKRPG could be used normally on a R4? or.... the r4 users must be very worry


----------



## urbon (Nov 29, 2010)

WOOD R4 for R4ids is also available now.

I have got it at the link below:
http://gbatemp.net/t267251-wood-r4-for-r4i...-18-is-released


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice one AW. Curse of the 1.18 firmware indeed..........
Anyways, thank you YWG for the update. Been waiting to play 999. Thanks again


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

urbon said:
			
		

> WOOD R4 for R4ids is also available now.
> 
> I have got it at the link below:
> http://gbatemp.net/t267251-wood-r4-for-r4i...-18-is-released
> ...



wood r4 will be akwood and r4 for rpg will be wood with r4 and not the rpg. the rpg will be wood but renamed as wood won't be for the rpg. and the ak will drop akaio in favor of nOS.

-another world


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will it have the ability to bypass AP as well as the Acekard?


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

..... i'm so confused ahuahuahauhaua....

we will be able to use this new firmware on R4 or we can cry deeply??


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AW, you do make me laugh sometimes! Though I'm often unsure if you're intending to be funny, that is still the funniest post I've read today!


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Will it have the ability to bypass AP as well as the Acekard?
> 
> the r4 hardware is incapable of using the same ap patching methods.
> 
> QUOTEAW, you do make me laugh sometimes! Though I'm often unsure if you're intending to be funny, that is still the funniest post I've read today!



you know what is the funny part? that rts for akaio actually existed in an old 1.2 beta. as far as i know i'm the only one left with a copy of it. there was also a beta (i think around 1.2/1.3) that had slow motion. if you look up the info about the globalsettings.ini the old versions had a slow-motion variable. the code was removed from the public release but the globalsettings.ini still contained the line for it. i don't have that version, sadly, but i know someone who does -- if he can ever find it again! (looking at you my loco friend).

-another world


----------



## Etalon (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes. Akaio users can throw this crappy DSTwo away now.


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

simplifing the things...... we still use the R4 but with new firmware called AKRPG wich isn't wood..... is it?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> wood r4 will be akwood and r4 for rpg will be wood with r4 and not the rpg. the rpg will be wood but renamed as wood won't be for the rpg. and the ak will drop akaio in favor of nOS.
> 
> -another world
> 
> ...



I'd heard that before, about the RTS. I've also seen that image you have of the RTS in action too. Seems odd they removed it from the later releases but there must've been a reason. Anyway, this isn't an AKAIO topic so I'll STFU now..


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> urbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's nOS?


----------



## lolzed (Nov 29, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Yes. Akaio users can throw this crappy DSTwo away now.








Do not bring DSTWO into this.


----------



## Another World (Nov 29, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> Seems odd they removed it from the later releases but there must've been a reason.



normmatt and smiths did not want to release anything that would never work 100% of the time, even after beta testing and debugging. rts can never be perfect, it will always have problems, and every kit that supports it is proof of this. sure it works a majority of the time but it will never be perfect, there is just so much to consider when that "snap shot" is taken and written as a save. that was the basic thought behind scrapping the release. the other thought was that since acekard wasn't supporting akaio in anyway there was no reason to boost sales by offering a feature that acekard didn't want to code themselves.

now i am off to bed. thanks for the fun v1.18! i'll miss you.

-another world


----------



## Gamer4life (Nov 29, 2010)

YWG IS F*CK*NG AWESOME AGAIN I LOVE THAT DUDE


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

I have no idea what nOS is :$


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

and i.... have no idea if the r4 is dead forever.... or this new firmware will work on r4


----------



## lolzed (Nov 29, 2010)

trigao said:
			
		

> and i.... have no idea if the r4 is dead forever.... or this new firmware will work on r4


if you have the original R4,then Wood-R4(this one) is made to run on it


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

not the wood.... this new firmware wich another world is talking about..... due tha fact wood 1.18 will be the last ..... and wood will merge with akaio


----------



## lolzed (Nov 29, 2010)

trigao said:
			
		

> not the wood.... this new firmware wich another world is talking about..... due tha fact wood 1.18 will be the last ..... and wood will merge with akaio


He was kidding


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> trigao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK can you plz say what is REALLY going on, i'm lost


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

err..... i'm lost  too


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

It's a joke.

The original R4's firmware stopped at 1.18, so since this is 1.18 of Wood Another World decided to joke around with it.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's a joke.
> 
> The original R4's firmware stopped at 1.18, so since this is 1.18 of Wood Another World decided to joke around with it.


I just got Troll'd


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

oh gosh..... i almost get a heart attack ahuahuahauhauhauha

got troll'd ahuahuahauhauhaua


----------



## tomrev (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, YWG. 

It looks like everyone don't want Wood be taken over by AKAIO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope it's a joke.


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice work YWG. It's good to see .sav support in this release. 

It's a shame you won't implement autorun feature so we can use alternate frontends with wood or perhaps that's the reason.

Cheers


----------



## Ishidori (Nov 29, 2010)

So, Santa came a little bit early this year?

Hey, guy! Thanks so much, you're the best!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

So this is what I'm understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, and feel free to tell me if I was tricked:

R4 is getting the features of AKAIO [sans AP Bypass]
Us Acekard users are still going to get updates just like before, or are we also getting YWG updates as well?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 29, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So this is what I'm understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, and feel free to tell me if I was tricked:
> 
> R4 is getting the features of AKAIO [sans AP Bypass]
> Us Acekard users are still going to get updates just like before, or are we also getting YWG updates as well?



You were tricked


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So this is what I'm understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, and feel free to tell me if I was tricked:
> 
> R4 is getting the features of AKAIO [sans AP Bypass]
> Us Acekard users are still going to get updates just like before, or are we also getting YWG updates as well?


AW was just joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Read Rydian's post on the previous page


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah fuck my ass and call me Nelly. I guess I'm going to need more time on the forums before I can distinguish what's fact and whats fun.


----------



## qwertymodo (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just waiting for a support thread where some n00b with an R4 asks for help saying they're on Wood 1.18 and starts a big confusion whether they're using Wood or the original kernel.

"What do you mean switch to Wood because 1.18 is obsolete?  I thought I WAS on Wood, and 1.18 was the most recent I could find!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 29, 2010)

THAN YOU VERY MUCH

YEAHUL!  
GOOD JOB!


----------



## redact (Nov 29, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I have no idea what nOS is :$


normOS


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 29, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It was a fun wind-up. It's hard to tell when AW is serious sometimes too!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> _*snip_



Talk like that some more, you didn't come off as the most annoying person yet [/sarcasm]


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

AW got me the first time too, but when normmatt showed up, I realized it was a joke


----------



## GoldChico (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry for noob question.
About this "safe mode".

What is it?
What kind of operations are disabled?


----------



## Multiskin (Nov 29, 2010)

man, i rly enjoyed the waio, but some person didn't *cough* so now i'll need to buy a new flash card , thing that isn't easy in my country, so if someebody knows how to make a nds file from de _dsmenu.dat or make the akmenu.nds work ¬¬, please let me know, now i'm surviving with the old waio and some infolibs updates (with are rly slow to release and fix only 2 or 3 games per update...) so i'll ask to somebody, maybe ds god, plz make a nds release of the wood r4, know i think this wouldn't hurt and it would give you more "lovers" because people who can't use wood are going to ysmenu...


----------



## Lost Wisdom (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank You so much. It works perfect.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Nov 29, 2010)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> man, i rly enjoyed the waio, but some person didn't *cough* so now i'll need to buy a new flash card , thing that isn't easy in my country, so if someebody knows how to make a nds file from de _dsmenu.dat or make the akmenu.nds work ¬¬, please let me know, now i'm surviving with the old waio and some infolibs updates (with are rly slow to release and fix only 2 or 3 games per update...) so i'll ask to somebody, maybe ds god, plz make a nds release of the wood r4, know i think this wouldn't hurt and it would give you more "lovers" because people who can't use wood are going to ysmenu...


R4denc: http://filetrip.net/f977-r4denc.html
You can encrypt .NDS files or decrypt .DAT files by dragging them onto the proper .exe file.

You can decrypt Wood's _DS_MENU.DAT (the R4 boot file) so it can be run manually, but don't even bother trying to encrypt AKAIO's akmenu4.nds because it will never ever ever work in a million years without someone coding AKAIO to work on R4.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 29, 2010)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Multiskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just use R4crypt -d to do it! quick and easy!
This 
Wood R4, Wood R4iDSN & Wood R4iDS Gold .dat's i can easelly change to .nds with it!


----------



## onizukaa (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoa...u got me. I saw this thread at the time when AW just said "Everything will be explained in 8 hours".

Now I come back and find out it was a joke! LoL

I had the news spreaded. Now I'll have to fix it huahae


----------



## DaMummy (Nov 29, 2010)

just one question, why are people still buying r4's?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?



Who says they do?I have mine already a few years!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?


1 - Little kids that are too impatient to save up $10 more.
2 - People that live in countries where prices for flash carts are crazy high.
3 - People that just don't know.  It's not like anybody's born knowing this info, and outside of GBAtemp there's very few places that will set a person straight, whereas there's hundreds of sites telling people to buy R4 clones.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?



If you just want to play games and don't give a shit about anything else, it's a perfect card.


----------



## mameks (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait...what's all this about a joke?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?



Because YWG made them worth buying again!


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?


Well used to be R4s were pretty trash, the official R4 team was disbanded, but for some reason the original hardware was still being produced and sold, or at least 1:1 exact clones.
Because of this, R4s went from being expensive ($65 for an R4+1gb memory) to very cheap ($13 for an R4+2gb memory), but still not worth buying.

Then came along Yellow Wood Goblin, he had been working on a firmware for the Acekard RPG for a while called Wood RPG, a mostly unused firmware, and one-day he decides to make it work on the original R4DS.

Ever since the $13 R4DS solution has become an incredible flashcart solution, just $13 gives you incredible games compatibility and a fair amount of space to put games on.
Keep in mind $13 limits you to no SDHC memory, and no DSi support, but some people just don't need that.


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 29, 2010)

R4s were not rubbish cards. They were great when they first came out with frequent updates and good performance. The lack of SDHC support and with the updates stopping around mid 2008 the cards quickly fell from grace. Then came along a plethora of clones of all different cards, all poorly made and all labled as R4 something or other and with next to no software support the R4 quickly became the most hated card on the market and gained the reputation as a rubbish, noobish purchase.

The original cards themselves in my opinion were a lot better made than many of the modern cards. I have had mine for 4 or so years and have never experienced any glitches or contact issues and it still runs well. Actually I tell a lie, the spring loaded SD slot stopped working properly some time ago and still requires a small squeeze on the card to operate it properly. It still makes a good backup card with wood after years of faithful service.


----------



## Skiller23 (Nov 29, 2010)

APP will it be possible in R4 ?
if no i think it's a bad news the fusion of wood and akaio because the releases of akaio are rares compared to wood


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?




They make cheap ass Xmas gifts for little kids that dont take care of thier games. 12$ for the R4 and a 2GB microSD versus 30-45$ for the actual game. I'll take 12$ any day.

I'm gave 4 of them away so far this year and I'm giving another 3 away on Xmas day.


----------



## trigao (Nov 29, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?




because its the cheapest solution for playing DS..... acekard and dstwo are amazing.... but I dont need them, the R4 is enough for me.... when 3DS come, i'll buy a another flashcard, so why the reason i buy a flashcard like dstwo wich in brazilian money is 100 -150 bucks.... when i can buy a r4 wich cost in brazilian money 25 bucks


----------



## SkH (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeeess!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.SAV Finally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thank You Very Much Yellow Wood Goblin!!!!*











It's so good to have an *original R4*!


----------



## Theraima (Nov 29, 2010)

THANK YOU! 


Need I say more? Oh, right. THANKS.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 29, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> APP will it be possible in R4 ?
> if no i think it's a bad news the fusion of wood and akaio because the releases of akaio are rares compared to wood


You've been trolled my friend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another World said that 1.18 is a curse due to R4's official support died on that version. Although savestate does sounds yummy.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 29, 2010)

and i went to sleep right before this came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks ywg!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG!!!!!!!!! HES NOT JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AKAIO+WOOD= MEGA AWESOMENESS


----------



## Gamer4life (Nov 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey AW i am also doing a review of the iSmart MM http://moonbooks.net/groups/gamer4lifes-re...-and-mm-review/ and was wondering if yours makes a high pitched whining noise when playing some games in clean or patch mode


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 30, 2010)

So, I came home from work expecting news. Another World mentioned all things being answered in around 8 hours? 22 hours later, I don't see any big posts, or am I missing something?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 30, 2010)

It was all a joke.

A damn convincing one too.


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you YWG!!


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It was all a joke.
> 
> A damn convincing one too.




And here I thought it was late November, not April. Silly me. >.>


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 30, 2010)

Well it IS version 1.18 for the Wood. Can't let that opportunity to slip in a joke yeah?

Even then, if this was real (it isn't just to clarify 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Another World would have announced this on the front page.


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 30, 2010)

it was obviously fake from the start 
but i would've hated it if akaio took over wood because wood is fast while akaio ain't
im not hating akaio because i use it myself also
but wood is a little faster than akaio
but then again you could say that akaio have better updates other than compatibility

but what ill like to see is wood running on ak2i/ak2 
i dont think it would be that hard considering it works on rpg

rpg users are lucking for having akaio and wood to choose from and i'd like ak2/i users to have the same option


----------



## Halo-101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wood 1.18 Fk yer!.thnk u so much ywg ,AW.

loled @ the Akio merge joke waz very convincing till i realised the joke.lol ....couldnt any1 tell that the savestate pic was photoshopped? lol i bet he took a picture of a .sav being created and merged it with ingame play......lol anywayz thank u sooooo much YWG Thanks for bringing the R4 2 Life...Again!!!!!.
lol

~Halo-101~


----------



## redact (Nov 30, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> Wood 1.18 Fk yer!.thnk u so much ywg ,AW.
> 
> loled @ the Akio merge joke waz very convincing till i realised the joke.lol ....couldnt any1 tell that the savestate pic was photoshopped? lol i bet he took a picture of a .sav being created and merged it with ingame play......lol anywayz thank u sooooo much YWG Thanks for bringing the R4 2 Life...Again!!!!!.
> lol
> ...


no, that image is an actual photo from a really old private-only build that had unbelievably buggy in-game features


----------



## Halo-101 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow!...tht wud hav been really kool.lol


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 30, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> Wood 1.18 Fk yer!.thnk u so much ywg ,AW.
> 
> loled @ the Akio merge joke waz very convincing till i realised the joke.lol ....couldnt any1 tell that the savestate pic was photoshopped? lol i bet he took a picture of a .sav being created and merged it with ingame play......lol anywayz thank u sooooo much YWG Thanks for bringing the R4 2 Life...Again!!!!!.
> lol
> ...


dont type until you dont know the whole story

that pic was real as well as this picture






voice recognition and real time save were some ideas that were in beta version in akaio 1.2-1.3

but seeing as normmatt and smiths only release working stuff, they never released it because they were buggy


----------



## Etalon (Nov 30, 2010)

After all these months of Akaio, pictures like these are still like p=rn to me.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 30, 2010)

-snippy snip-


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 30, 2010)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> couldnt any1 tell that the savestate pic was photoshopped? lol i bet he took a picture of a .sav being created and merged it with ingame play......
> ~Halo-101~


Lol...just lol xD...what the hell are you looking at to decide whether it's photoshopped or not.

Somehow I get the feeling that Kiafazool's image was made by editing the language files...I highly doubt that AKAIO would put in "AKAIO" in the menu. They aren't usually known to do stupid or redundant things.


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 30, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> After all these months of Akaio, pictures like these are still like p=rn to me.


ooooookay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




off topic
i would love to see real time save on akaio

on topic
anyway to run this on ak2i??

i have a r4 but i dont have a microsd for it (4gb sdhc and 8gb sdhc)


----------



## Another World (Nov 30, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> anyway to run this on ak2i??
> 
> i have a r4 but i dont have a microsd for it (4gb sdhc and 8gb sdhc)



yes, you will need to download the source and change a few things. have fun with that =).

you could just pick up a 2gb japanese kingston for under $5 with free shipping from most online sites and get your r4 working again.

-another world


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 30, 2010)

Hopefully one day, savestate becomes a reality for AKAIO and hopefully Wood as well. Those becomes incredibly useful for games like Zelda were you don't want to retry playing minigames time and time again (did this on OoA for the Goron Dance game on lameboy). Also good if you're lazy to go back to where you were in a dungeon but those were just some examples.


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 30, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Halo-101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what source? what things?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 30, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> do you actually think i would take my time by editing the language files to prove something?
> more importantly i have no idea how to do that.
> 
> what source? what things?


lol I definitely would have taken some time to edit stuff, but it would be for a massive joke rather than to prove something xD (btw, editing the language file is super easy, just open the language file in a text editor and change the words inside)

As for the source, it's the source code of WoodRPG/R4 (googlecode svn should be linked in the first page) and the things that need to be changed...well nobody that I know has actually ever done anything about that. Supposedly, it should be able to work with a 4GB as is, but anything beyond the 4GB (even if you are using an 8GB mSD) will not appear.


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 30, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i have is a 4gb sdhc
and sdhc dont work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and im not experienced to edit source codes
maybe later when i learn c++


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Nov 30, 2010)

yes!  no more crashing in 999!  thank you!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 30, 2010)

Will this work with M3


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 30, 2010)

With the exception of M3 Simply, no.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

...soo~ the Wood x AKAIO was Another World goblining and there's a Halo fan-boy that can't type...


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 30, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 1.18 will be the last Wood firmware. The project will be merged with AKAIO after this and AKAIO will now support the R4, R4i Gold, and R4i DSN. Wood will then be renamed to AKRPG v1.0 and released only for the RPG by YWG. Normmatt will continue the AKAIO releases with the help of YWG.
> 
> -another world



And this is very suprising indeed. But... What about YWG.. Used to R4 Wood now, now that AKAIO takes over, I hope it will maintain the regular updates, else the R4 would be put back down to nothingness. Ah well, time will learn. YWG thanks for this fantastic update, 999 and Golden Sun ftw.


----------



## kiafazool (Nov 30, 2010)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a joke
catch up.....


----------



## JonthanD (Dec 1, 2010)

After doing a ton of research on my cheap as dirt clone (Super R4i) Linfox domain says its virtually identical to the Gold R4i.... I wonder if "virtually" is the same as works with... lol if it fries I wont cry.

At any rate the R4 one works great on my M3 Simply and I have to say a huge thank you!!!!


----------



## greey_monster (Dec 1, 2010)

This might be a little stupid to ask, but I want to make sure before I go change around software.
Is any of these version compatible with the original R4, considering I have a DS lite? 
>.<
or are they all DSi?

thanks in advance ;X


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 1, 2010)

greey_monster said:
			
		

> This might be a little stupid to ask, but I want to make sure before I go change around software.
> Is any of these version compatible with the original R4, considering I have a DS lite?
> >.<
> or are they all DSi?
> ...


Well...the WoodR4 stuff are for the original R4...and that isn't compatible with the DSi at all...so everyone that actually uses WoodR4 are mostly those with a DSLite/DSPhat...though there are some DSi compatible flashcart clones that can run the R4iDSN one.


----------



## Sky-14 (Dec 2, 2010)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> just one question, why are people still buying r4's?



Depends on what type of R4 you talking about

In my country, the original R4 (for DS) and R4iDSN (for DSi) is extremely cheap and worth buying.

Both of them can run wood R4, thanks to YWG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for R4 clones out there, yes people still buying those crap because they don't have the information about the wood stuff. And the original flashcart selled only in certain shop.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Dec 2, 2010)

e


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 2, 2010)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> Wait this works on M3 Simply? I thought that was a clone and wood didn't support clones. Can anyone else confirm M3 Simply working?


Well...the M3 Simply and original R4 have the exact same design...just the M3 Simply has one extra connection or something, but WoodR4 works on both of them just fine.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 2, 2010)

"One extra connection"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Explain more.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 2, 2010)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> "One extra connection"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.scdev.org/forum/index.php?topic=8388
It's a bit old, but it isn't like the originals magically changed over the years.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm...

Interesting...

You learn something everyday!


----------



## kesadisan (Dec 3, 2010)

yoyoyo, I just got this weird problem, after updating, I can't access the start menu, pressing start not work, and pressing start on touchscreen don't work, wtf is happening?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 3, 2010)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> yoyoyo, I just got this weird problem, after updating, I can't access the start menu, pressing start not work, and pressing start on touchscreen don't work, wtf is happening?
> QUOTE• 'safe mode' added. in 'safe mode' you can only play games. all other operations are disabled. to disable 'safe mode' you need to edit /__rpg/globalsettings.ini and remove the line with the word 'safemode'.


----------



## Dante_blayde (Dec 3, 2010)

yellow wood goblin is awesome!


----------



## sinan (Dec 3, 2010)

I am a bit confused, which some claim is not abnormal for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've decided to give away my original R4 card and pick up another card that supports SDHC cards. The R4i-Gold seems like the most logical choice since it supports Wood and SDHC. I went on ShopTemp to order one and ALL their products are out of stock. Very strange.
So I decided to try LighTake as an alternative. They don't indicate that the R4i-Gold they sell is wood compatible so I am shying away from it. However, they are claiming their R4i revolution is officially supported by Wood R4. Is that true? I thought only the original R4 and R4i-Gold are supported.

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.R4i_Revo...Si_DSi_XL-34365

Given that this item is in stock I may end up ordering it if it's true. 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 3, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> I am a bit confused, which some claim is not abnormal for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes its true 
its a good deal


----------



## sinan (Dec 3, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> sinan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for confirming and I am assuming it used R4iDSN Wood firmware not the regular R4 wood Correct?


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 3, 2010)

sinan said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the r4idsn and it will use wood r4idsn like you said


----------



## kesadisan (Dec 4, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> kesadisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, lol didn't know that before I just enable it
thx dude


----------



## none888 (Dec 5, 2010)

can you please add support for r4-pro


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 5, 2010)

none888 said:
			
		

> can you please add support for r4-pro


That is something you have to ask your team to ask for...


----------



## Halo-101 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this the download for that beta?


----------



## Halo-101 (Dec 5, 2010)

Referring to 

voice recognition and real time save were some ideas that were in beta version in akaio 1.2-1.3

but seeing as normmatt and smiths only release working stuff, they never released it because they were bug


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey everyone! Version 1.19 is out right now! You can get it here, or if you want it as a secondary firmware (.nds), I've uploaded and converted that here! Long live the R4!


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 6, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Version 1.19 is out right now! You can get it here, or if you want it as a secondary firmware (.nds), I've uploaded and converted that here! Long live the R4!




Umm.. your second link is not working says file is not there.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 6, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oop! So very sorry, try this. Filetrip must not like me today.


----------

